# Radeon HD 6970 bereits gebenchmarked?



## Deardy (5. November 2010)

Auf der Webseite Hexus.net wird zur Zeit ein Benchmark gezeigt, auf welchem eine HD 6970 zu sehen ist. Hexus.net verzeigt zwar auf die chinesische Seite vga.zol.com.cn da das Ganze dort aber bei Weitem meine Überstzungskünste übersteigt, gibts nur die geklaute News von Nexus.net 

Wie bereits im PCGH-Artikel Radeon HD 6970: Cayman XT rund 15-20 Prozent schneller als GTX 480 bei mehr als 255 Watt TDP? geschätzt, ist die HD 6970 ~19% schneller als eine GTX 480.

Wenn die vermutete Leistung einer GTX 580 zutrifft, wäre die HD 6970 nur auf dem 2. Platz, wenn auch nur knapp.

Interessant allerdings ist der geschätzte Strombezug von ~225 Watt, was doch 10% unter einer GTX 580 liegt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Das ist natürlich toll für AMD weil das Geld in die Kassen spült 
Man kann auch schön die Tesselationperformance sehen oO
Doppelt so viele FPS wie eine HD 5870


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. November 2010)

Google Übersetzer


----------



## Deardy (5. November 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Google Übersetzer


Ahjo, daran hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht 

Danke für den Link!


----------



## bulldozer (5. November 2010)

Wo hat hexus auf einmal die 225 W TDP her? Laut der Übersetzung der chinesischen Seite ist die rede von 255 W TDP, was eine GTX 580 samt 480 übertreffen würde.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. November 2010)

Das ist toll für alle die gern den Heaven-Benchmark spielen 
Ne spaß beiseite, will ja hier nichts schlechtreden! Sollte die Tesselations-Leistung tatsächlich so hoch fallen, wäre das natürlich toll!


----------



## freak094 (5. November 2010)

die wird meine


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2010)

Deardy schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite Hexus.net wird zur Zeit ein Benchmark gezeigt, auf welchem eine HD 6970 zu sehen ist. Hexus.net verzeigt zwar auf die chinesische Seite vga.zol.com.cn da das Ganze dort aber bei Weitem meine Überstzungskünste übersteigt, gibts nur die geklaute News von Nexus.net
> 
> Wie bereits im PCGH-Artikel Radeon HD 6970: Cayman XT rund 15-20 Prozent schneller als GTX 480 bei mehr als 255 Watt TDP? geschätzt, ist die HD 6970 ~19% schneller als eine GTX 480.
> 
> ...



"*Published: *Mon 25th Oct, 2010  |*"*


----------



## Alte-Schule (5. November 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "*Published: *Mon 25th Oct, 2010  |*"*


----------



## Deardy (5. November 2010)

Hehe, auf der chinesischen Seite sogar vom 9.10. 

Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Benchmark bloss geschätzt ist.
Der Strombezug ist auf Hexus.net wohl ebenfalls falsch übernommen, also ist die komplette News quatsch und ein Danke an dieser Stelle an Carsten.


----------



## winpoet88 (5. November 2010)

Super Übersetzung von Google übrigens...........mich interessieren dann vorallem die Benchmarks zwischen der Radeon 69** und der GTX 580, falls Nvidia den Launch wirklich schaffen sollte.....!!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## DAEF13 (5. November 2010)

Hm, 20% mehr Leistung als eine GTX480 und damit gleichauf mit der GTX580 - das wird spannend

Ich hoffe auf Preise wie es bei der GTX260 und HD4870 war - natürlich bei den kleineren Versionen


----------



## Pyroplan (6. November 2010)

ihr müsst bedenken dass er der uniheaven bench ist, und da gehts hauptsächlich nur um tesselation. und dafür ist es dann mehr als krass zu den vorgängern.
die spieleleistung wird dann nochmal höher ausfallen.

also ich vermute dass bei uniheaven beide ungefähr gleich sind bzw. die 580 paar % schneller ist, dafür aber die AMD in den realen Games schneller sein wird als die Nv


----------



## SolidBadBoy (6. November 2010)

ich bin mir sicher die wird noch etwas mehr leistung haben als der oben angegebene Wert!
Ich würde mal sagen die leistung wächst im bezug auf die GTX 480 um etwas mehr als 20%

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Alexthemafioso (6. November 2010)

es geht hier doch wohl auch um die tesselationsleistung, und da hat nvidia doch immer die Nase form AMDs verbesserungen hin oder her^^


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

Da sich ja bereits geklärt hat, dass diese News keinesfalls mehr als aktuell angesehen werden kann, beenden wir die doch weit abschweifende Diskussion und verweisen mal auf aktuelle PCGH-News zum Thema HD69xx.


----------

